# would a pellet gun be usefull?



## johnnyprepper (Nov 16, 2012)

would a pellet gun be use full in the preps? i feel it would be useful at close range defence and it dont cost a ton of $$ like a regular 9mm or 45 would. a pellet gun is till gonna put a wound on a person especially the ballistic tip pellets if ya shoot someone in the face i feel it would detour them from you property? i just want some other opinoins i guess thanx guys and ladies


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Sure everything has value. If your a good shot with it you certainly can put food on the table. It would be an effective weapon in the right hands. Of course you could prolly beat the hell out of someone with a loaf of bread if you had a mind to. Welcome to the forum!

punch


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am not sure why you think a pellet rifle would have value as a "close range" defensive weapon. As far as value, though, it certainly has value. Spend a couple hundred dollars for a rifle and a couple tins of pellets and you have a nice way of gathering small game.
Definitely a good thing to have.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

johnnyprepper said:


> ...would a pellet gun be use full in the preps?..


If you live in Britain that's probably the only weapon you'll be allowed to buy, otherwise if you live in the States take off yer apron pilgrim, and get yerself a proper gun..
Over here "pellet guns" usually refer to BB-firers which are little more than toys, forget 'em.
Air pistols and air rifles are much more powerful, they come in .177 and .22 calibres and fire lead slugs and darts, farmers use them for rat-shooting. 
I used to shoot at bars of soap with my .22 air rif and yeah i've no doubt they could make a hole in the fleshy part of somebody a couple of inches deep unless he was wearing a thick jacket. 
Air weapons probably wouldn't kill anybody but would certainly make them mad. Don't bother with a headshot, it'd just bounce off his skull.
If you were a real mean badass you could try to shoot an attacking zombs eyes out but a pepper spray would be better.

Get a .22 air rifle which is more powerful than a .177, (don't bother with an air pistol, too weak), then in a SHTF world you can go out shooting pigeons and other game birds for food, (get a telescopic sight and you can't miss!).
And they wouldn't shred the bird like a shotgun blast, no need to waste a valuable cartridge on a bird when a .22 slug does a neater job!
Also air rifs are quiet and won't attract zombs from miles around.

A guy in another forum swears he goes out shooting rabbits for the cookpot with his .22 air rifle, I'll take his word for it but personally I'd have thought a bunny was a bit too big to be killed with just one shot unless it hit a critical spot. I can just imagine a rabbit being hit by the first shot and saying _"It's gonna take more than one sonny!".. _

I had one of these .22 Meteors but sold it off years ago, I might get another sometime, they currently sell new for around 185 GB pounds (297 US dollars). I wouldn't touch a cheap second hand one because the spring would probably be clapped out and it'd be as useless as a dead dingo's donger-


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We were having a problem with Norway rats in the feed shed. We keep the animal feed in metal garbage cans w/lids, but there is always spillage. I was using 22 magnum CCI shot shells in my Single Six, but the wife wanted to get a pellet rifle for her own use.
Got a Crosman Storm break barrel from Walmart. Advertised at 1,000 fps. I believe it! This rifle will drive a .177 pellet clean thru a very large rat. I was impressed. The wife found it very difficult to cock it, so now it's mine. I scoped it, and plink the many pine cones lying about. It would have no problem putting a rabbit or squirrel in the pot, and does not make enough noise to draw attention. It is not a toy, it is a serious hunting impliment for small game.
Every survivalist should consider buying a quality pellet rifle.


----------



## RONSERESURPLUS (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello all, I have a Gamo Hunter and I've had a Lot of fun with it and have collected various rodents with it and Love it's feel and power! It's not all that quiet but beats a 22 for that here! I find it's a fun way to get some shooting in, save some $ and still enjoy knocking a can around?


Ron L:


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

There are pellet guns out there that will send a 30 gr pellet through the air at near the speed of sound. Ive also heard of poachers taking deer with these pellet guns. Granted all the ones Ive researched that attain these velocites are CO2 driven. But yes. I could see them being a viable tool for a prepper. Cheap to feed. No restrictions on buying. As a defensive tool? I highly doubt it. Sure, you could kill someone with it. But when I talk about poachers taking deer, I am talking about them making a great shot and even with one through the heart having to track the deer for several hundred yards. 

Would it be better than harsh words? Sure. But so is a .22 which you can pick up cheaper, and can attain near the same velocities in a heavier projectile with .22 shorts and are just as quiet.

But then again a red rider can take out squirrel and rabbit if you can shoot and is even more quiet.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i have the crossman 357 co2 pellet and i just love it. my friend uses it to run off the moles and rabbits on his nano farm. and when a mole/ground hog whatever has been trapped near the fruit trees it is a nice disposal. i have lotsa extra co2 and pellets. small game, spider removal... really fun to plink with. and definately have value. but wouldnt be a go to gun. but i sure would know how to if i had to, make this gun worth having!


----------



## ColoradoChris (Nov 12, 2012)

I would rather have a .22 than a pellet gun.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

lattice, tell me more about 22 shorts... can be used in my ruger sr22 or my ruger 10/22?


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

They are sometimes difficult to find. But in short. Think of them as firing .38 spc from a .357 mag. Yes. But you can suffer some accuracy because of the shorter casing. Because of the shorter casing there is more volume that need be filled in the chamber before the bullet enters the leade and engages the rifling. But as most shooters are using them at >50 yards it really isnt that big of a deal. Though it can be somewhat difficult to find because the .22 long is so common and the price difference is negligible. 

The only real plus of it is sound. I remember years ago after daddy sold the farm, and we moved into town my brothers would peg squirrels in the back yard without anyone knowing. A bull whip made more noise. But you may run into some issues cycling autoloaders because of the reduced volume of powder.

Edit to add. The .22 short when used in a firearm chambered for its use is very accurate, and was used in the Olympic 25m rapid fire until about eight years ago.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Some old time squirrel hunters in our area use 22 shorts. The local hardware store stocks them in Remington brand, but they are more expensive than 22LR.
I have a few boxes put away. I use them in bolt actions and a pump rifle. Exclusive use of Shorts in a LR chamber will cause some erosion in the chamber and leade, so I use them sparingly, and not at all in my Henry lever action.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thank you for the info. i heard a little about 22shorts. and i do mean a little but it didnt stick. sounds pretty neat. i wouldnt want to erode my shit, but if i had to take a quiet shot in a shtf situation, would be a nice choice. thank you, brandi


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a Winchester Model 67 that fires .22 and .22 short. It's an ancient POS but I still love it. And... .22 shorts are still readily available at most larger sporting goods stores... or via the internet.

But back to pellet rifles... I see lots of value. You can usually carry one around and practice shooting with it where .22s would get you arrested. And yes... you can take a rabbit with a pellet rifle. Even a large Texas sized Jack.

I prefer barrel break pumps over CO2 any day.... As long as I have arms... I have the power to shot. CO2 run out.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

It wouldn't hurt anything to shoot them from your 10/22. It would not shorten it's life. But in autoloaders it might not have enough pressure or in the case of recoil operated firearms, recoil, to cycle the gun. Meaning you may have to manually work the action after every shot.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Today's autoloaders aren't going to load a short; they do not have the power to kick the bolt back. On the other hand, a single shot or a bolt action will work. Shorts are a quiet way to pop a squirrel in the noggin or get rid of that pesky cat in the neighborhood.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lattice said:


> It wouldn't hurt anything to shoot them from your 10/22. It would not shorten it's life. But in autoloaders it might not have enough pressure or in the case of recoil operated firearms, recoil, to cycle the gun. Meaning you may have to manually work the action after every shot.


Worse yet, it can stovepipe, depending on the strength of the spring. Don't even try to run them through the autoloader. It'd be faster to use them in a bolt action. At least the bolt handle is made for easy action. Plus, they don't cost a fortune, anyway.
I like cheap! It means more money for ammo.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i went co2 because of the pumps specially ifn youd like to make 50 rounds in a siting off yer breakfast table on the porch, it wouldnt be very comfortable with pump action.
i got mine for 35 bux on amazon. new, bought the co2s and several things of pointy hunting pellets. i got some for the kids too... so they can have fun and plink. 

side story:caught my older boy picking off lizards on his fence in san diego, citing that they were provoking him by doing push ups. i assured him they were just trying to get wimmin types and not provoking him, so i took his three co2/bb & pellet guns home with me, leaving him with his colt m4 and 40 cal m&p. hes sorry now .but has nothing to plink in his garage or back yard of the house we got down there. he better be i got him a ruger 10/22 takedown for xmas. but he doesnt get his pellet&bb guns back this month. i dont see it happening next month either. dont kill lizards or nothing unless yer gonna eat it... spiders and fire ants are the only exception.

now my younger boy didnt get introuble for shooting ants... i dont know why i have made a distinction as they are all living things. brad shoots ants when they crawl on his boots at the blm. bradley has to work harder than ants to find trouble with me.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I've actually hunted lizard with a pellet gun and I actually smoked and ate it... Well... it was supposed to be cooked... but it ended up smoked. It was dry and chewy.... but edible.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

haha. i dont want my kids to abuse the guns and the earth god gives us. this way they have a healthy balance.
at 21 he was spanked for pepper spraying a skunk. that ole skunk wasnt bothering no one.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Worse yet, it can stovepipe, depending on the strength of the spring. Don't even try to run them through the autoloader. It'd be faster to use them in a bolt action. At least the bolt handle is made for easy action. Plus, they don't cost a fortune, anyway.
> I like cheap! It means more money for ammo.


Faster yes. But if its all you have and you need to be quiet,,,,,

I do like to save money, but do not worry too much about cheap. If you smell what Im stepping in.

I do have a bolt action .22 older than anyone on this forum, and it is a wonderful thing to have. I have fired thousands of .22 short through my 10/22 but it is getting up there in years so it recoils a lot easier than the newer guns.

I have read numerous stories of people defending themselves with .22s, and when my late husband was on his last tour in Iraq there was a Syrian woman who was taking out Marines with a bolt action .22 short. But I would never, unless I had to, rely on one to defend my life.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

shotlady said:


> haha. i dont want my kids to abuse the guns and the earth god gives us. this way they have a healthy balance.
> at 21 he was spanked for pepper spraying a skunk. that ole skunk wasnt bothering no one.


It is simple. Make them eat anything they kill that wasn't trying to kill them.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

haha! thats true. being brought up on a working rual farm/ranch. i just loved the animals and earth, but understood the rightful cycle.


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a 22 cal pellet rifle and scope and I have shot a rabbit clean through its head and into the tree behind it...I have a Crosman Phantom and this thing is a beast for small game!!


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

and considering ammo for the pellet gun is cheaper than a pack of gum, easy to stock up on too!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

heck ya! i have quite the stack of pellets, just in case...




theres an impromtu target match! lol


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

> would a pellet gun be use full in the preps?


It sure could be. I can make some good arguments for one and I can make some good arguments on why a 22 rim fire might be better in some situations. It all just depended.



> i feel it would be useful at close range defence


Not to take a cheap shot at you Bro, but when I see something like this I have to ask only one question...Have you ever been in a gun fight before? You could certianly cause some one some pretty serious injury with one of the more potent 22 pellet guns, but even if all they have is a baseball bat, I am willing to bet the bank they are going to bash your brains in with it long before what ever injury you caused them with a pellet makes them take pause. In fact shooting them with a pellet like that it liable to make them even more motivated to do so! I have seen the 5.56 not put Al Queda Insurgents down with a torso hit or two (although it was usually pretty effective...) and even the M193 load is packing 535 FPE at 300 yards. To put that in perspective for you, thats about what a 357 Mag makes with the infamous Remington 125 JHP load at 25 yards that was the gold standard for law enforcement before the switch to High Capacity auto loaders in the mid 80's. If the performance from the 55 grain M193 load which sends a bullet down range at 3200 fps was lacking enough the military switched to the M855 load down range at 2900 fps, what would make you think that a 20 gr 22 cal soft lead bullet at 950 fps is going to be all that much more effective? There is a reason why shortly after the war in 'Stan started the military was scrambling to dust off M14's that had been in storage for decades (and slated to be melted down I might add...) and couldnt get them to the battle field quick enough!!! Now if you got one of the specialty air rifles that shoots 25 caliber and larger projectiles at near super sonic speed and cost big stupid dollars, you might be able to discourage a few customers from engaging in hostile activity or look for easier pickings else where but its likely not going to be much of a fight stopper. Just saying Bro...

If your going to consider a air rifle for survival, I think its serves one best in 22 cal at about 900 fps or better. Just remember at about 1050 fps plus there will be a sonic crack when you fire it as the pellet will break the sound barrier kind of limiting its stealth advantage. Remember too that once you start using the specialty ammo like the PBA pellets, 22 rim fire ammunition starts to become more equitable in cost and gives even better performance potential and does so from a gun that will be much cheaper and quiet possibly more robust and maintenance free compared to a lot of the higher end air rifles. Need an example of what I am talking about? I just inherited a pump 22 made in the very early 1900's from my dad who past away last year. Its NEVER had a parts breakage during the last 100 years or there abouts. Its had a gazillion rounds of 22 long rifle put through it. Guess what? Its probably going to get a few thousand more rounds put through it before I die and pass it on. How many Air Rifles have been around that long and seen that much use and are still working today? Ponder that those thoughts for just a few before you make the choice to rely on a air rifle? Air Rifles might have some utility in a SHTF situation but there is more to the equation that being cheap to feed ammo.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

if yer gonna have nothing, i do recommend the pellet for small game hunt, but only ifn yer gonna have nothing.
otherwise id go with a more robust calibur.
certainly its an employable tool.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

shotlady said:


> haha. i dont want my kids to abuse the guns and the earth god gives us. this way they have a healthy balance.
> at 21 he was spanked for pepper spraying a skunk. that ole skunk wasnt bothering no one.


I like the way you think!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I live in the city, and my bb/pellet gun is my go to gun. All the others are too loud. I say a pellet gun SHOULD be in every preppers stock. Mine is old and worn out, so I trap the critters first, then use my bb gun to put them out. I have to trap them in back, but shoot them in the front where the neighbors can't see, otherwise they'd call the cops on me. Sometimes I'm brave and target practice in the back, but soon have neighbors peeking out windows. 

When SHTF, I will only use the bb gun (TENS OF THOUSANDS OF ROUNDS) versus my .22 or .38 which I only have a few thousand of each. I also find bb's in my yard after shooting, so that's a bonus. Clean them up, and reuse.


----------



## HarshGeometry (Nov 17, 2012)

Being literally 20 feet from my college campus I decided having a firearm wouldn't be the smartest idea so i have a Gamo .177 in the closet and 10 spare tins of flat tops.
Having been a junior-Olympic level precision rifle shooter I prefer the flat top due to its superior accuracy. Even with cheap daisy flat tops I can match a firearms accuracy up to 50 yards and it packs enough punch i'm fairly confident a shot in the face top/rear of the skull would kill a man if not mortally wound him. I would not BO without that little baby. 








Also making it into the picture some of the most kickass wicking wool socks i own


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Shotlady.... if I pepper spray a skunk... will you spank me?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

HarshGeometry said:


> Being literally 20 feet from my college campus I decided having a firearm wouldn't be the smartest idea so i have a Gamo .177 in the closet and 10 spare tins of flat tops.
> Having been a junior-Olympic level precision rifle shooter I prefer the flat top due to its superior accuracy. Even with cheap daisy flat tops I can match a firearms accuracy up to 50 yards and it packs enough punch i'm fairly confident a shot in the face top/rear of the skull would kill a man if not mortally wound him. I would not BO without that little baby.
> View attachment 711
> 
> ...


I know a fellow who took a .380 to the face and survived to kill his attacker.
Several years ago, a storekeeper up the road a bit took on a robber with a .22 autoloader. The robber took several shots to the head. The storekeep said he was swatting as if to fend off flies.

Why do I tell you this? To put things in perspective for you. Let's be real, OK?
Also, as anyone who has had to shoot at another human being can tell you, Reality World does not allow for many head shots, regardless of the weapon. Defensive shooting means things are not going according to your desires in the first place.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Bottom line: Shooting well takes practice.... your form, how you breathe, the squeeze without the pull, etc.... a pellet rifle will allow you to practice cheaply... and then you move on to more expensive rounds to perfect your skills.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

The Gamo Hunter Extreme is adult sized in every way, from the precision steel bull barrel to the extra large power plant. This rifle demands respect with the 58lbs of cocking effort spring piston that will drive lead pellets at 1250fps and PBA Raptor Pellets 5.4gr at 1600fps which is around 30 foot/pounds muzzle energy.

22 long rifle High Velocity cartridge with a 40 grain bullet @ 1255 fps and muzzle energy 140 foot/pounds
22 short launches a 29 grain bullet at 1,045 fps with 70 foot/pounds
22 CB cap is the same thing as a short but without powder and just uses the primer launches the same 29gr bullet at 700 fps = 31 foot/pounds which is just as quit as a pellet gun 
Many pump 22 can shoot all of the 22s CB-Caps, 22 short, 22 long, 22 long rifle I would take a 22 pump loaded with CB-Caps any day over any air rifle.

There are a lot more things that can go wrong in a air rifle that a 22 the seal are one thing.


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Pellets guns are useful because they are quiet, but not quite silent. You can kill squirrel or a rabbit for dinner, and in a pinch they can hurt a person. .22 shorts are just a little more powerful, but they make a pop that can be heard from a longer distance. 22 shorts are fine for single shot guns, but cant usually be used for any semi-auto's, they dont produce enough force to push the bolt assembly back into firing position.


----------



## HarshGeometry (Nov 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> I know a fellow who took a .380 to the face and survived to kill his attacker.
> Several years ago, a storekeeper up the road a bit took on a robber with a .22 autoloader. The robber took several shots to the head. The storekeep said he was swatting as if to fend off flies.
> 
> Why do I tell you this? To put things in perspective for you. Let's be real, OK?
> Also, as anyone who has had to shoot at another human being can tell you, Reality World does not allow for many head shots, regardless of the weapon. Defensive shooting means things are not going according to your desires in the first place.


That is true I've heard stories like that myself.. and also a stark truth is I've never fired a weapon in a hostile environment. I'm woefully unprepared when it comes to personal defense (guns and ammo are expensive and hard to get with a liberal parent), but at least i know that. My Gamo probably wouldn't be used for self defense in a mono y mono situation where an enemy is directly targeting me probably just as cover fire or ranged on unsuspecting looters.

My personal defense plan if I become a target... run as fast as my long legs or bike can carry me.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> Bottom line: Shooting well takes practice.... your form, how you breathe, the squeeze without the pull, etc.... a pellet rifle will allow you to practice cheaply... and then you move on to more expensive rounds to perfect your skills.


Now thats a concept I will buy for a Buck O Five in a heart beat! I have a BSA 22 Airsport that I often use just for such practice. They lend themselves well to this purpose.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> The Gamo Hunter Extreme is adult sized in every way, from the precision steel bull barrel to the extra large power plant. This rifle demands respect with the 58lbs of cocking effort spring piston that will drive lead pellets at 1250fps and PBA Raptor Pellets 5.4gr at 1600fps which is around 30 foot/pounds muzzle energy.
> 
> 22 long rifle High Velocity cartridge with a 40 grain bullet @ 1255 fps and muzzle energy 140 foot/pounds
> 22 short launches a 29 grain bullet at 1,045 fps with 70 foot/pounds
> ...


Excellent post rickkyw1720pf. That really puts things in perspective much better than I was able to do in a previous earlier post. But thats what I was trying to articulate. Way to pick me up Bro'. I will be the first to admit that ballistics on paper dont always put things in the proper perspective but they do go a long way in making the end results somewhat reliably predictable.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

jandor123 said:


> Pellets guns are useful because they are quiet, but not quite silent. You can kill squirrel or a rabbit for dinner, and in a pinch they can hurt a person. .22 shorts are just a little more powerful, but they make a pop that can be heard from a longer distance. 22 shorts are fine for single shot guns, but cant usually be used for any semi-auto's, they dont produce enough force to push the bolt assembly back into firing position.


Another great post as well. Air rifles are very good for collecting Squirrels, Cottontails, Pigeon Squab and a few other things that make good table fare.

Your right about the auto loaders. This exactly why I have a 22 bolt action and a 22 revolver in my collection. Yeah the Ruger 10/22 is a great rifle with a huge after market support base that allows you to make it just about anything you want it to be. The Ruger Mark III is on sexy little gun and it too has a huge after market parts base that allow it to be modded to suit your desires. But they are sensitive to the ammo they will reliably feed, have far more moving parts that can break. It is what it is!


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

a pellet gun for survival?...........not for self defence amigo!!!...not on your life!!....small game hunting?...food on my table for me and my family with extreme stealth?...absolutely yes!!!!.....rest assured though LunaticFringeInc, I have many other weapons including guns at my ready!!...this thread I believe was not to compare FPS between a pellet gun, which the highest that I have seen is at 1200 fps, against a gun that shoots well over 3200 fps. You are right there, the pellet gun loses every time. But a pellet gun can be an amazing tool in hunting small game quietly as not to arouse attention and thats what we are trying to get at.


----------



## Artist prepper (Nov 19, 2012)

I grew up with an old school .177 that you had to pump up and have killed animals a large as raccoons with it but you have to get a head shot to do much with anything tougher than a rabbit. A well placed shot to a human's eye would definitely blind them for life but probably wouldn't have the power to get to the brain. Because of the silence of it I would recommend it for small game hunting unless it was all you had for defense.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

johnnyprepper said:


> would a pellet gun be use full in the preps? i feel it would be useful at close range defence and it dont cost a ton of $$ like a regular 9mm or 45 would. a pellet gun is till gonna put a wound on a person especially the ballistic tip pellets if ya shoot someone in the face i feel it would detour them from you property? i just want some other opinoins i guess thanx guys and ladies


Absolutely! I would use that for bird hunting in my area. I love pigeons and doves. I'm a damn good shooter so heck yeah pellet gun is already in the preps.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Lattice said:


> It is simple. Make them eat anything they kill that wasn't trying to kill them.


I'm a vegan hunter and we promote tolerance. I'm mean just because you kill it don't mean you gotta eat it.

punch


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Please tell me that you're joking.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Okay, so I'm not strict vegan...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

punch said:


> I'm a vegan hunter and we promote tolerance. I'm mean just because you kill it don't mean you gotta eat it.
> 
> punch


 If you're not going to eat what you kill, then what's the point?

In vegan hunting, do you hide in the bushes or have a tree stand when your out hunting berries? Do you get there before dawn?

So you leave dead heads of lettuce scattered around when there are people starving out there?


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I have two both GAMO single shot one is .177 the other is .22 and find them both handy. I find the 22 will kill up to a racoons sized animals with little trouble while the .177 might with the right pellet. My 22 has the scope while the other has fiber optic sights.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Air weapons are regarded as toys by most people here in Britain because they've never owned one and therefore don't realise the damage they can do; for example a Brit territorial army pal was visiting me once and spotted my .22 Meteor air rifle, so he picked it up to admire it, and before I could stop him he'd poked it out the window and shot at an innocent passerby about 100 yards away! Luckily he didn't hit him but I made a dive for the gun and snatched it off him, calling him every name under the sun and ending with-"I thought you'd have had more sense being a soldier and all!", and he looked sheepish.
If he'd hit the guy all hell would have been let loose, he'd have been arrested and probably fined or jailed, and possibly kicked out of the army and been all over the newspapers, it'd have served him right, what a d**khead!


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

inceptor said:


> If you're not going to eat what you kill, then what's the point?
> 
> In vegan hunting, do you hide in the bushes or have a tree stand when your out hunting berries? Do you get there before dawn?
> 
> So you leave dead heads of lettuce scattered around when there are people starving out there?


Read his next post.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Lattice said:


> Read his next post.


Just a poor attempt at humor.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I used to hunt quail and bobwhites with a Crosman 760 pump pellet gun, as a boy, with my beagle. I always grilled them or fried them and me and the beagle would enjoy a nice hunt and a great meal. 

I hunted in a heavily populated area, behind a shopping mall (!!) -- but no one ever knew I was out there. I was just a kid, but it taught me how to stalk and track game.

In a survival situation, it has a role. It can bag small game.

Gamo has a commercial on TV where they take down a feral hog with a head shot. Dead right there, the hog just toppled over. The modern air guns are capable of harvesting small game easily.

I definitely would not use one for self defense, unless it was all I had left.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I see some air rifles are advertised as having a useful "sound moderator" which looks like a silencer on the end of the barrel, so I should imagine they'd be worth having.
But do they weaken the muzzle velocity?

PS- hey could air rifles be used for fishing, if the fish was just a couple of inches below the surface?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

The only advantage a pellet gun would have on a .22 pump, bolt or single shot 22 is the pellets are cheaper. Some say a pellet gun is quieter a 22 CB cap is just as quite and as powerful as the most common commercial pellet guns, plus a 22 will reload the next shot much faster.

A very powerful pellet gun will have 30 ft/lbs of energy
A 22 bolt or pump will give you the advantage of shooting any thing from CB-cap at 31 ft/lbs to 22 long rifles at 140 ft/lbs. 

Like someone mentioned in another post, there are a lot of 100 year old 22 around that work just fine. 
Most BB guns and Pellet guns have two major weaknesses and that is, the springs get weaker with constant use and the seals wear out. Yes 22 have springs but they are not put under maximum load to produce as much power as possible they are designed for longevity. 

PS. The Condor from AirForce is reportedly the most powerful pellet gun and uses a 420 cc CO2 tank with a pressure of 3000 psi is said to be able to reach 65 ft/lb for 4 shots which is still 1/2 as powerful as a 22 long rifle.
The Condor sell around $635 and requires a 420cc tank.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

http://www.gamousa.com/product.aspx?product=Whisper Deluxe&productID=259

buying this one next time I get a little bit of money


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

As a weapon it is not very effective. You can hurt someone, but do you want to rely on that in a serious situation?? I have a BB gun and a pellet pistol. Both are for small game if necessary. Squirrels and birds. I figure if necessary, I would have my daughter out with the BB gun hunting all day long. She is a good shot and def could bring in some decent food.


----------

